
Increasing the barrier to entry by simplifying the process - chrisshennan
http://insidethe.agency/blog/increasing-the-barrier-to-entry-by-simplifying-the-process
======
nomadhacker
read the article. sounds like incorrectly using the introjs script to me. This
weren't simplifying the process. They had two competing info highlights. You
were injecting distraction away from your main instruction guidance.

Instead the proper thing, if you wanted the point-and-click guided tour, would
be to _use_ the info highlights to guide them around. Or, to skip the guided
tour and use the instruction boxes. Not both.

~~~
chrisshennan
I agree our issue was how we were using IntroJS. Our intention when
implementing IntroJS was to simplify the process but ultimately this didn't
work out as we anticipated.

Still that's the point of user testing, to find out what works, what doesn't,
learn from it and iterate.

